# Yay or Nay?



## Justin (Jun 18, 2009)

Well after months of saving up, I finally have the money for a DSLR. I have a friend who has a friend who sells DSLR's brand new. He's selling me a Nikon D60 with a 18-55mm lens and 2gb SD card. He's also adding a cheap tripod or a carry case. Total cost, $600. 

Few questions:
1. Is the D60 a good camera?
2. Is it a good deal?
3. Are there *WAY *better alternatives within my budget? ($500-650)


----------



## Ramodkk (Jun 18, 2009)

Something that's WAY better for around the same price would be the Pentax K200D, or even the K100D Super


----------



## Justin (Jun 18, 2009)

o rly? 

is pentax a good brand? i'm a dslr noob and i only know canon and nikon.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 18, 2009)

> yay or nay?


 
I shall say yay
Ben will say nay
and Bob will say hey,
Pentax is the way

 

But as I said, I'm gonna say yes, get the D60 if you like what it feels like. The K200D may be okay, but I know I'm not too impressed with my brothers K2000... it's noisy as noise in low light (and THAT's noisy!)
I do like what it feels like though... well build and very ergonomic.

You could also get the XS (or maybe the XSi) depending on what prices are like around you.


----------



## Justin (Jun 18, 2009)

yeah. i haven't gone around looking for cameras. i was given that offer. i'll look around.


----------



## Ramodkk (Jun 18, 2009)

Irish, I thought you didn't like the D60?


----------



## Ben (Jun 18, 2009)

Irishwhistle said:


> I shall say yay
> Ben will say nay
> and Bob will say hey,
> Pentax is the way
> ...



You assume too much. lol. 

I would get the K200D over the D60. Seems to have a lot more/better control over the image and more bang for the buck.

ALSO...Notice the d60 having no LCD on top of the cam! IMO that is a major no no--For if you knew how useful that top LCD was you would sorrowfully regret your decision of buying the d60. But like I said...all my opinion lol 

The only thing I don't like about the K200D is the fact that it takes 4 AA Lithium batteries. Which really isn't that big of a deal considering they're rechargeable anyways, but I much prefer just one battery. I wouldn't say thats much of a con though since if you ever do run out of power you can buy them at any store :good:

Anywho...just my thoughts on the situation.


----------



## Ramodkk (Jun 18, 2009)

Take into consideration that AA batteries give you double the shots (at least) than the regular batteries that come with most DSLR's.


----------



## WeatherMan (Jun 18, 2009)

Just my 2 cents, well pennies 

bit OT but you can pick up 50 AA (Alkaline) batteries for around £12 ($20)

With my camera 4xAA Alkalines last for around 400 Shots, Lithium around 500, Although they are much more expensive. 

I recently picked up a pack of 50xAA Alkaline Duracell Procell batteries from ebay for £12.25, Came next day


----------



## Ramodkk (Jun 18, 2009)

Speaking of which, the other day, Target had a deal of Duracell 10-Pack's of AA for $1.99. So we got like 80 batteries for around $17


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 18, 2009)

ramodkk said:


> Irish, I thought you didn't like the D60?



That's right, I didn't. 

I changed my mind after using it another time.


----------



## Ramodkk (Jun 18, 2009)

At least I'm not the only one changing their minds all the time, lol.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 18, 2009)

ramodkk said:


> At least I'm not the only one changing their minds all the time, lol.



Well, the big thing that made me change my mind was trying my brother's K2000... I don't really like it.


----------



## Ramodkk (Jun 19, 2009)

But remember that the K2000 and the K200D are two completely different things. Even the menus are different.


----------



## vroom_skies (Jun 19, 2009)

^We have a winner^


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 19, 2009)

ramodkk said:


> But remember that the K2000 and the K200D are two completely different things. Even the menus are different.



Well yes, but I personally wouldn't buy one unless I could try it because that K2000 kinda turned me off.


----------



## vroom_skies (Jun 19, 2009)

FWIW- I hadn't had a chance to hold my K10D before I bought it. In short it's way exceeded my expectations in regards to ergonomics and has blow anything else I've handled away.


----------



## Justin (Jun 19, 2009)

alright, i won't get the D60. *scratches off list*

I really really want the EOS 500D but that's way off budget.  I think I'll get the EOS450D aka Rebel XSi even if it's a bit over budget . My sister has one so I've got experience with it. She moved to Australia back in April so I'm cameraless.


----------



## Justin (Jun 19, 2009)

just been given another choice by that guy. 

Canon EOS 1000D + 2gb SD Card for $700

is it a good camera? and is it a good deal?


----------



## Ben (Jun 19, 2009)

Does it come with a lens? (even still...You can prolly find something better)


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 19, 2009)

jnskyliner34 said:


> just been given another choice by that guy.
> 
> Canon EOS 1000D + 2gb SD Card for $700
> 
> is it a good camera? and is it a good deal?



In the US the 1000D/XS with a lens sells for around $550 or less. A friend of mine got one for $420, but I think the price has gone up since then. That being said I don't know what the prices are like over there.


----------



## Justin (Jun 19, 2009)

it comes with a 18-55mm

wow, overpriced ey. i really should start looking around the malls.


----------



## Ramodkk (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd take the D60 over the 1000D, unless you want newest stuff or high MP, look at deals on the Pentax K100D Super.


----------

